# Feierabend Strecken im Raum Bruchsal?



## speedygonzales (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein paar nette "Feierabend strecken" im grossraum
Bruchsal oder Phillipsburg empfehlen, oder hätte jemand ein paar GPS
Tracks mit Strecken in dieser Gegend?
Eine Topografische Karte + GPS habe ich, aber da ich neu in dem Hobby
bin, würde mich über ein paar netten Streckentips freuen..

danke!


----------



## Teletubby (25. April 2005)

Den Michaelsberg vorne rauf und hinten runter oder anderstrum im Wald um Berghausen da gibts auch einiges aber wenn du bog hast dann können wir mal zusammen radeln naja binn auch noch nicht lange dabei
wohne in Linkenheim

guß 
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (26. April 2005)

Hi speedyglotztalles,

zwischen Bruchsal und Michaelsberg gibts einige sehr nette Trail die allerdings so gut wie gar nicht beschilder sind. Dauert dann halt etwas bis man sich auskennt, aber dafür sind nicht so viele Wandersleut unterwegs.


-_-


----------



## speedygonzales (26. April 2005)

Hi Sebastian,

gern können wir mal zusammen radeln, aber ob ich mit Dir mithalten kann ist die andere Seite, bin ja kein Profi und will niemand aufhalten.. sowas wie den Eichelberg schafe ich ohne zwischenstop hoch (Strassenweg), aber den Michaelsberg oje oje, da brauche ich schon irgendwann eine kleine Pause zwischendurch  
Ich komme auf G-Neudorf..


----------



## speedygonzales (26. April 2005)

hi Froschel,

könntest Du mir ein paar genauere Tips geben? ich könnte Dir ein Ausschnitt der Topokarte dieser Gegend per Mail schicken, das wäre wirklich toll..

bis jetzt konnte ich nur eine Strecke im Forum finden: diesen hier!  das werde ich das nächste mal abfahren.. 

Das mit den nicht vorhandenen Beschilderungen ist nicht schlimm,  da ich vorher die Strecke im GPS Gerät speichern kann..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. April 2005)

Katzenberg ist jetzt so spannend auch nicht!

Schreib' dem "Haring" mal eine PM - der ist ausgewiesener Trailkenner in der Ecke und nimmt dich besteimmt mal mit ...

-> Haring, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. April 2005)

Wenn einer Böcke auf Katzenberg hat: morgen, Donnerstag, 18.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie oben im Link beschrieben ...


----------



## Haring (27. April 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer Böcke auf Katzenberg hat: morgen, Donnerstag, 18.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie oben im Link beschrieben ...


Bin da!!


----------



## Teletubby (27. April 2005)

ähh speedy ich denke wir können zusammen schieben den michelsberg hab ich auch nur einmal im schlepptau von nem kumpel geschafft naja auch nru einmal probiert nja wann hattest du denn zeit/Lust die nächsten Tage ich binn normalerweise ab ca 17.30 verfügbar.
und meine Häändinummer ist die 0175 7514498
gruß sebastian


----------



## speedygonzales (27. April 2005)

Hi Spech und Haring!

och mensch, ausgerechnet morgen habe ich keine Zeit!  schade  

Am Freitag werde ich mir die Strecke (falls das Wetter mitmacht) anschauen..

Ein kleinen Tip bräuchte ich, wie ist die Strecke am besten zu fahren? ab Parkplatz der B3 ist klar, aber danach blicke ich es nicht ganz, da geht es weiter um den Berg herum oder wieder runter auf die B3 und dann wieder hoch die "orange" Strecke?, oder die Orange Stelle am besten am Ende fahren also wenn man von richtung Weingarten kommt?
Die Topo Karten in Masstab 1:25000 kann ich  nur empfehlen, da ist wirklich alles eingezeichnet, genial!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand am Freitag lust, ich werde denke so gegen 16:30 da sein, bin aber bis 15:30 per Mail dauern erreichbar..


----------



## speedygonzales (27. April 2005)

Hi Sebastian!

ich habe auch meistens ab 17:00 zeit, das passt schon, Freitags etwas früher, wir können einfach kurzfristig was ausmachen, bin eigentlich tagsüber immer per Mail dauer erreichbar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teletubby (27. April 2005)

ok dann meld ich mich mal am freitag aber ich hab keine ahnung wann ich da schluß hab aber normalerweise so zwischen 13-17 uhr
 noch ne andere frage wie alt bist du eigentlich???
ich binn so fast 20

gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. April 2005)

Haring schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da!!



Hey, schön, dass du dabei bist! Habs jetzt auf 18 Uhr vorverlegt, dann kannst du uns noch ein paar schöne "Einzelpfade" Richtung U'grombach und Brusel zeigen ...

Hoffe, das geht zeitlich bei dir - ansonsten warten wir halt.

Bis dann!


----------



## holzox1 (28. April 2005)

Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht schließe ich mich an. Trefft Ihr euch am Parkplatz B3 oder in Grötzingen Industriegebiet um 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. April 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht schließe ich mich an. Trefft Ihr euch am Parkplatz B3 oder in Grötzingen Industriegebiet um 18.00 Uhr?



B3! Komme mit älterem dunkelblauen Toyota-Kombi. Wenn's der Hering nicht mehr rechtzeitig liest, warten wir bis 1/2 7!


----------



## holzox1 (28. April 2005)

jep! bin da


----------



## Haring (28. April 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> B3! Komme mit älterem dunkelblauen Toyota-Kombi. Wenn's der Hering nicht mehr rechtzeitig liest, warten wir bis 1/2 7!


Bin um 18.00 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haring (28. April 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es euch nichts ausmacht schließe ich mich an. Trefft Ihr euch am Parkplatz B3 oder in Grötzingen Industriegebiet um 18.00 Uhr?


 Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Wir treffen uns nicht am B3-Parkplatz, sondern vorher (in Richtung Weingarten), dort wo es zum Gromen hochgeht (auf der Grafik im alten Thread ersichtlich). 
Bis nachher


----------



## Teletubby (28. April 2005)

Ähh also speedy wenns wetter morgen passt.... 
wann und wo könnten wir uns treffen oder sollten wirs morgen besprechen??
da ichkein auto hab würde ich vorschlage dass wir uns in friedrichstal oder so treffen mach halt mal vorschläge

gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. April 2005)

Ja, die Runde ist dann doch etwas größer geworden, im doppelten Sinn: wir waren zu fünft und sind dann auf dem Highway nach Untergrombach und gleich den Mont St. Michel hochgefahren. Dann gings bis zum Eichelberg und zurück. Auf den Bildern sind die Teilnehmer zu sehen. Beachtenswert auch der Spargelacker im Hintergrund, der dem Besitzer - so seine Auskunft - gestern abend 5 (in Worten fünf) Spargel einbrachte.

Ach so, und diese Franzosen (in diesme Fall Francis) werden mir immer unheimlicher: auf seinem Peugeot Energy (Bj. ca. 1898) fuhr er so ganz locker überall mit hoch und zog erst ganz am Schluß sein Jäckchen aus - da war dann wohl der Hauch eines Schweißtropfens zu spüren ...

Schöne Tour, danke an Haring fürs Guiden - bis nä. Mal!


----------



## speedygonzales (29. April 2005)

hi sebastian,

sorry kann mich erst jetzt melden, wir können heute eine Runde um den Michaelsberg drehen, ich habe von Haring (*DANKE!* )ein paar Tips bekommen, ich hoffe wir finden die Strecke   wir werden wohl öfter auf die Karte schauen müssen..

wie wärs so gegen 16:30 16:45 an der Brücke über die Autobahn bei Untergrombach?

Harings Strecke fängt bei der Kirche in Untergrombach an..

Ich hoffe ich/wir schaffen die Strecke überhaupt von der Kondition her  

Speedy


----------



## Haring (29. April 2005)

speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> hi sebastian,
> 
> sorry kann mich erst jetzt melden, wir können heute eine Runde um den Michaelsberg drehen, ich habe von Haring (*DANKE!* )ein paar Tips bekommen, ich hoffe wir finden die Strecke   wir werden wohl öfter auf die Karte schauen müssen..
> 
> ...


Keine Ursache. Wenn die Kondition ausgeht, könnt ihr ja zur B3 runter rollen und dann auf dem "Highway" zurück nach U.-Grombach düsen.


----------



## Teletubby (29. April 2005)

hi speedy bin grad nach hause gekommen


----------



## Teletubby (29. April 2005)

wie wärs mit 17.00


----------



## speedygonzales (29. April 2005)

Teletubby schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit 17.00



perfekt! 17:00 Autobahn Brücke Untergrombach   

falls sich jemand anschliessen will, leicht erkennbar, der einzige Spinner mit Silverne Cube und GPS   

cu8er!


----------



## Teletubby (29. April 2005)

ok kann bei mir 5 min später werden


----------



## speedygonzales (29. April 2005)

so nachdem die Kräfte so langsam wieder zu mir kommen, hier ein paar Eckdaten der Tour von Teletubby und meiner Wenigkeit..

Insgesamt gefahrene km 48,50
Minimal höhe 106 m
Maximal höhe 260,81 m
insgesamt Höhenmeter 577

Es ging vom Mont St. Michel  zum Eichelberg und zurück.. 
Dank Haring´s Streckentips war es eine richtig klasse Tour! die Strecke werde ich mit Sicherheit sehr oft fahren..

@Haring: brauchts Du echt 55 min. etwa für diese Strecke?  wow.

wir haben inkl. ein paar kleine pausen etwa 1 Std. 50 min dafür gebraucht (ab/bis Kirche).  Teletubby hätte schon es schon schneller geschaft, aber da er den weg nicht kannte musste er sich mein Tempo anpassen   ich hoffe ich war Dir nicht zu langsam..

          Muskelkatter Speedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teletubby (29. April 2005)

zu langsam kann man ned sagen es war okay und ich hätte eigentlich nur die downhills schneller gefahren aber es war ne geile tour  
danke für die daten


----------



## Haring (30. April 2005)

Schön, dass ihr die Trails gefunden habt. Die 55 min stammen von der  Katzenbergtour in Weingarten. Wie lang ich für die von euch gefahrene Tour brauch, weiß ich net.


----------



## Haring (30. April 2005)

War heut abend noch kurzfristig unterwegs. Bin kreuz und quer über Katzenberg, Michaelsberg und Eichelberg geeiert. 
Hier noch die Daten:
48 km
Fahrzeit 3 Std
Hm 1267

Bis die Tage, geh jetzt erstmal  !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Mai 2005)

Wie schaut es denn morgen, Donnerstag den 11.05. aus? Bin (noch) flexibel ...


----------



## Haring (11. Mai 2005)

Wie wärs mit 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## Teletubby (11. Mai 2005)

kann ich mit??
ich würde dann aussteigen wenns mir zuviel wird


----------



## Haring (11. Mai 2005)

Aber klar!
Treffpunkt in Weingarten (im alten Fred beschrieben)


----------



## Teletubby (11. Mai 2005)

sorry aber ganz gerafft wo genau hab ich nochnicht


----------



## Haring (11. Mai 2005)

Du fahrst von Weingarten aus auf dem Radweg in Richtung Untergrombach.
Irgendwann gehts rechts und du kommst direkt zur B3. Dort geht ne kleine Treppe hoch (Auf der Skizze ungefähr da wo B3 steht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teletubby (11. Mai 2005)

ahhh jetz ja


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Mai 2005)

18 Uhr geht klar!


----------



## Teletubby (11. Mai 2005)

ok aber lacht bitte nicht über meine kondition


----------



## holzox1 (12. Mai 2005)

Treffpunkt "Spargelacker" sozusagen. Würde auch gerne mitfahren, aber wahrscheinlich reicht es mir nicht. Falls ich es mir doch noch einrichten kann, bin ich rechtzeitig um 18.00 Uhr beim Spargelgrossbauer. Wenn nicht, viel Spass auf den heimischen Trails.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Mai 2005)

das Wetter ist ja richtig cool, falls es mir reicht werde ich mal am Treffpunkt vorbei schauen, ob ich dann mitfahre hängt von euren Fahrtempo ab, will euch ja nicht aufhalten   

arriba arriba, hepa hepa, andale andale..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt "Spargelacker" sozusagen. (...) um 18.00 Uhr beim Spargelgrossbauer.



Da werden wir heute abend mal 5-6 Stangen ausbuddeln!

@Haring
Wie wärs u.a. mit dem Trail, den wir mal Richtung U'Grombach gefahren sind

@Speedy
Mach dir nicht ins Hemd wegen deiner Kondition, ich bin auch schon oft genug hinterher gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teletubby (12. Mai 2005)

ähh gibts an ´dem treffpunkt eine parkgelegnheit fürs auto??


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2005)

Jawollja! Da steht dann auch mein frisch verspachtelter Toyota Camry in "mitternachtsblau" mit kobaltblauen Flecken ...


----------



## holzox1 (12. Mai 2005)

Jetzt ist es amtlich. Mir reicht es nicht.   Wünsche euch viel Spass und coole Trails. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Mai 2005)

so, kurzer Bericht.. Haring, Schwarzspecht, Teletubby und meiner wenigkeit waren wie ausgemacht on Tour   

Erstmal Danke an Haring für die tolle Streckenführung, hat richtig Spass gemacht.. Es ging vom Hinterkatzenberg zum Bergwald, Michaelsberg und Eichelberg..
Gefahrene Zeit: 1:45
Km: 25
Höhenmeter: ca. 810

Achja, und danke Jungs dass ihr etwas langsamer gemacht habt


----------



## specialist (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich will die Strecke heute mal befahren. Kurzfristig, aber wenn jemand mitwill, ortskundig oder nicht, soll er hier einen Treffpunkt posten.

specialist


----------



## Ulli1169 (18. Mai 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich will die Strecke heute mal befahren. Kurzfristig, aber wenn jemand mitwill, ortskundig oder nicht, soll er hier einen Treffpunkt posten.
> specialist



leider is jetzt meine gabel eingeschickt und ich kann die nächsten wochen nicht. aus obigem Bild geht hervor, dass da _einiges_ an trails ausgelassen 
wurde. Sonntag sind wir eine Tour in der Gegend gefahren, reine Fahrtzeit
war gut 6h, insges. warn wir 7h unterwegs. ist auf den einzelnen Trails
da zzt ein wenig (arg) matschig. ich hoffe ich hab mein bike in 3 wochen wieder komplett. evtl sieht man sich ja dann mal... wir sind aj schon zusammen gefahren.... (Pfalztour mit Dusche)

gruss Ulli


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Mai 2005)

Fahre heute keine Feierabendrunde, da leicht angeschlagen und mitten in der mentalen Vorbereitung aufs morgige Dachdecken!

@ Ulli1169
Kannst die lange Tour ja nochmals anbieten ...


----------



## Ulli1169 (19. Mai 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre heute keine Feierabendrunde, da leicht angeschlagen und mitten in der mentalen Vorbereitung aufs morgige Dachdecken!
> @ Ulli1169
> Kannst die lange Tour ja nochmals anbieten ...



mach ich gern; hoffe daß der versender (fabial) bei der reklamation
der gabel keinen stress macht.


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Mai 2005)

hi!

war jemand von euch gestern in einer 3er Gruppe im Katzenberg unterwegs?
Wir haben ein paar MTB´ler gesichtet 

War wie immer ganz spassig gestern, und die kondition wird von Tag zu Tag immer besser..

Wann machen wir wieder eine feierabend Runde zusammen?


----------



## Teletubby (22. Mai 2005)

morgen
ich werd gleich aufbrechen und die strecke bei weingarten fahren wer lust hatt kann sich ja melden bin um ca. 13.30 am parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzox1 (23. Mai 2005)

War mir etwas zu kurzfristig gestern. Können aber gerne diese Woche noch eine Runde biken. Meldet euch einfach, dann machen wir was aus.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Mai 2005)

... versuche die Donnerstagsrunde auf Mittwoch zu verlegen - wäre Wattkopf für euch auch mal okay?


----------



## holzox1 (24. Mai 2005)

Wattkopf würde mich schon mal interessieren. Bin morgen mit ein paar Kollegen von unserem Skiclub mit dem Mtb unterwegs, denke dass wir die Weingartener-Untergrombacher-Bruchsalergegend unter die Räder nehmen werden. Beim nächsten mal klappt dat bestimmt, damit ich mal den Wattkopf kennenlerne.


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Weingartener-Untergrombacher-Bruchsalergegend unter die Räder



kann sein dass ich ab 18:00 in der Gegend unterwegs bin, falls ihr eine silberne Cube sieht, könnt ihr ja winken


----------



## holzox1 (25. Mai 2005)

yep, wir starten um 19.00 Uhr in Weingarten und arbeiten uns in Richtung Bruchsal vor. Happy Trails!


----------



## speedygonzales (25. Mai 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> yep, wir starten um 19.00 Uhr



Schade haben wir uns doch nicht unterwegs gesehen..
Mensch war das eine Schlamschlacht..


----------



## holzox1 (26. Mai 2005)

yep, nachdem wir unsere erste Rutschpartie auf den Trails hinter uns hatten, sind wir zwischen Weingarten und Untergrombach unterwegs gewesen. Denke wir treffen uns bestimmt in nächster Zeit. Wenn du oder auch die anderen unterwegs bist/sind, meldet euch, denn alleine fahren macht doch nur halb soviel Spass.
Kurze Tourdaten: 1.50h, 30 km, 570 hm.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juni 2005)

Fährt jemand morgen abend? Oder hat jemand Bock auf eine Wattkopfrunde?


----------



## Haring (15. Juni 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt jemand morgen abend? Oder hat jemand Bock auf eine Wattkopfrunde?


Sorry Specht, habe morgen abend keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juni 2005)

Okay, dann wirds ne Wattkopfrunde, ab ca. 18.30 Uhr!


----------



## holzox1 (15. Juni 2005)

Muss arbeiten, da komm ich nicht rechtzeitig raus. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juni 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss arbeiten, da komm ich nicht rechtzeitig raus. Tut mir leid.



Na dann "Gut Holz!"


----------



## speedygonzales (15. Juni 2005)

Sollte es doch eine Mt. St. Michael runde werden, kann ja was schreiben, vielleicht kann ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rauskommen..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Juni 2005)

Nee, heute Mt. Watthead!


----------



## speedygonzales (19. Juni 2005)

jemand lust heute Nachmittag (Sonntag) die Trails um Bruchsal unsicher zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juni 2005)

Gentleman, wie sieht´s die Woche bei euch aus?

die Trails müssen wieder frei gefahren werden! gestern habe ich mir die Arme verkratz vor lauter dichten stachelige Unkraut.. Machete nicht vergessen!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Juni 2005)

Also, werwiewas? Kollege und ich könnten morgen, Donnerstag so ca. 18.30 Uhr starten (zw. Weing. und U'grombach). Wenn wer mit will oder der Kollege Haring als Guide mitkäme ...

Übrigens: Miri kommt mit! Mit neuem Bike-Top und String-Bike-Tanga. Noch Fragen?


----------



## holzox1 (29. Juni 2005)

na wenn Miri mitkommt....,  

Ich hoffe ich komme rechtzeitig von der Arbeit raus, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Haring (29. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit komme, bin ich um 18.30 da. Wenn net dann viel Spass
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Juni 2005)

@ holzox
Haste die PM von mir bekommen?


----------



## holzox1 (30. Juni 2005)

@schwarzspecht
jep, ist angekommen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juni 2005)

@ holzox
alles klar, danke für die Info

@ all
falls einer von euch kommt, kann er vielleicht eine Dämpferpumpe mitbringen - hab meine mal wieder nicht gefunden ...


----------



## holzox1 (30. Juni 2005)

Mit der Dämpferpumpe kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen, hab Stahlfeder.


----------



## holzox1 (30. Juni 2005)

Feierabend  
ich schwing mich jetzt aufs bike vielleicht finde ich euch noch.

happy trails


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Juli 2005)

moin moin,

und wo bleibt der Bericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Juli 2005)

Der Holzochse ward nicht gesehen! Lag vielleicht auch an unserer "Entdeckung der Langsamkeit" - am letzten Anstieg musste mein Mitfahrer (auf Wunsch anonym;-) absteigen und wollte schieben, dabei hat er gemerkt, dass die ganze Zeit das HR nicht richtig drin war und die Bremse heftigst geschleift hat!


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> "Entdeckung der Langsamkeit" - am letzten Anstieg musste mein Mitfahrer (auf Wunsch anonym;-)



aha, dann hätte ich ja ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitfahren können   

zwsch. Brusel und Ugrombach gibt es aber auch ein paar ganz steile
Schotterpassagen, da drehen die Reifen bei mir irgendwann nur
noch durch und ich muss schieben..


----------



## holzox1 (1. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Der Holzochse ward nicht gesehen!



Bin dann doch erst um 3/4 acht aus dem Haus gekommen, irgendwie rentiert sich mein bike überhaupt nicht mehr und meine Kondition bleibt so langsam auf der Strecke.  
Hoffentlich klappt es beim nächsten mal, ich bin langsam am verzweifeln.


----------



## holzox1 (1. Juli 2005)

speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> zwsch. Brusel und Ugrombach gibt es aber auch ein paar ganz steile Schotterpassagen



Es ist aber auch ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuweg


----------



## speedygonzales (1. Juli 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber auch ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuweg



ahh ein Kenner, wir verstehen uns


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Juli 2005)

Jemand lust am Sonntag nachmittag die übliche Hausrunde um den Mt. St. Michael, Katzenberg usw..  zu fahren?


----------



## holzox1 (10. Juli 2005)

Bin grad auf dem Sprung und fahre jetzt los muss, meine neue specialized chicane ausprobieren.  Bin also heute mittag wieder zuhause. Werde jetzt Flachland fahren und als Abschluss über den Michelsberg Richtung Heimat. Vielleicht reicht es diese Woche noch für eine kleine Tour.   
Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Juli 2005)

Bei mir wird es diesen Donnerstag (und diese Woche) nix!


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Juli 2005)

wir fahren heute ab etwa ~18:30 die Standart route ab dem King Mountain richtung Brusel  (erkennbar an der silberne Cube-Attention)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzox1 (12. Juli 2005)

Bei mir kommt jetzt noch Kundschaft.   Schade, aber Arbeit geht vor. Von den Trails werde ich leider nicht satt. Na ja, am Donnerstag sollte ich aber um 19.30 Uhr bereit sein.   
Viel Spass und immer eine handbreit Trail unter den Reifen.


----------



## speedygonzales (12. Juli 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass und immer eine handbreit Trail unter den Reifen.



so wieder zurück, die Trails sind alle Schlamm frei, bin gar nicht mehr gewohnt mit sauberen bike nach Hause zu kommen.. spass hat´s gemacht..


----------



## le duy nhut (18. Juli 2005)

Hier mal was zum Titel.

Rauf auf den Michaelsberg (hmm der Namen kommt mir so bekannt vor    )
vorbei am Restaurant (oder was auch immer) und die Zweite rechts ab. Dann kommt man auf einen etwas kleineren Feldweg, diesen immer gerade aus ca. 500 - 750m. Nun fährt man direkt auf eine Kreuzung zu, hier weiter gerade aus. Ab ca. 200m gehts abwärts, aber wirklich abwärts. Nicht vergessen gleich zu Beginn die Sattelstütze herunter. Das besondere an der Abfahrt ist, dass sie mit grobem Schotter garniert ist was den Spass erhöht.

Gruß


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Juli 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> 750m. Nun fährt man direkt auf eine Kreuzung zu, hier weiter gerade aus. Ab ca. 200m gehts abwärts, aber wirklich abwärts. Nicht vergessen gleich zu Beginn die Sattelstütze herunter. Das besondere an der Abfahrt ist, dass sie mit grobem Schotter garniert ist was den Spass erhöht.



die Ecke fahre ich öfter in die andere Richtung, sprich, an der Kirche vorbei dann die Standard Abfahrt runter und an der von Dir gennante Kreuzung fahre ich  dan rechts, also diesen kleinen Feldweg hoch wieder bis zum Restaurant... 

Als Rundkurs Ist ganz spassig, vor allem der Blick der Touris, wenn die sehen Du fährst runter und auf einmal kommst Du von hinten zurück 

Oder auch ganz nett, nach dem Restaurant die erste rechts, dann geradeaus (Bruchsaler Kreuzweg) dann der zweite Weg links, etwa 50 meter geradeaus, dann ist der Weg vor einem Tor zu ende, und dann den Trail links runter, und dann rechts halten, sehr anspruchvolle, teilweiss sehr Steile abfahrt, an manche Stellen hilft nur Bike über dem Baum tragen..


----------



## le duy nhut (19. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal. Dann können wir zusammen den Blick der Touris geniesen.   

MfG

p.s. Fahre ein weisses KTM Alp Challenge


----------



## holzox1 (27. Juli 2005)

Servus,
wollte mich heut eigentlich mal wieder so richtig auspowern. Das hat sich jetzt aber leider erledigt. Hab mir die Rippe gebrochen.   An Biken ist erstmal nicht zu denken. Schade um meine Kondition, hoffe nur das sie nicht zu schnell abbaut.
Ich wünsche euch sturzfreie Runden.  
Wenn ich wieder fit bin melde ich mich um mal wieder ein paar Runden zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (27. Juli 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> An Biken ist erstmal nicht zu denken. Schade um meine Kondition, hoffe nur das sie nicht zu schnell abbaut.



schande    gute besserung! war´s beim Biken?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juli 2005)

Gute Besserung! Wie schafft man denn sowas?


----------



## holzox1 (28. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schafft man denn sowas?



Bin beim ausladen des Auto abgerutscht und dabei auf die Ladekante des Golf Caddy geknallt  , und dabei ist auch die Rippe geknallt. Besser gebrochen als geprellt, heilt schneller und tut nicht so weh. Arbeitsunfall!
Naja, Doc meinte vielleicht in 1 1/2 Wochen langsam anfangen, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## holzox1 (2. August 2005)

So, 
werde morgen meine ersten km mit dem Bike machen, bin mal gespannt. Werde die Skiclubtruppe von Weingarten guiden. Gibt bestimmt was zum lachen wenn ich mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht unterwegs bin  . Was nicht tötet, härtet ab. Hauptsache die Kondi fällt nicht ab.
Werd mal nen kleinen Bericht morgenabend abgeben.


----------



## speedygonzales (2. August 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt bestimmt was zum lachen wenn ich mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht unterwegs bin  . Was nicht tötet, härtet ab. Hauptsache die Kondi fällt nicht ab.



happy Trails, und lass die Stockträger schwitzen, die haben eh keine Kondition


----------



## holzox1 (4. August 2005)

speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> happy Trails, und lass die Stockträger schwitzen, die haben eh keine Kondition


Waren ein paar heavy Typen dabei, vonwegen keine Kondi. Respekt! So bin wieder unter den Biker. Werde jetzt wieder ins Training einsteigen, es langsam anlaufen lassen. Zwickt ab und zu noch , aber der Geist ist willig. Die steilen Anstiege werde ich noch 1-2 Wochen meiden , aber das wird schon. Man sieht sich. Happy Trails!


----------



## alpglider (7. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich mal entschieden hier im Forum nach ein paar Bikern umzuschauen. Ich wohne seit ca. einem Jahr in Spöck und fahre auch seit einem Jahr Bike. Bisher bin ich aber immer alleine gefahren, da ich bergauf nicht so schnell bin. 
Aber so langsam möchte ich doch mal mit ein paar anderen fahren. Macht ja doch mehr Spass! 

Da habe ich also euren Thread gefunden und dachte ich frag mal ob ich mich in den nächsten Wochen mal bei euch anschliessen kann. Wäre nett!  

Ach ja, ich plane für den 20./21 8.  eine 2-Tages Tour im Schwarzwald. So in der Region Freudenstadt. Hat vieleicht jemand eine Idee wo es schöne Strecken zu finden gibt, oder will jemand mitfahren?

Gruß alpglider


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. August 2005)

alpglider schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich also euren Thread gefunden und dachte ich frag mal ob ich mich in den nächsten Wochen mal bei euch anschliessen kann. Wäre nett!



Da geht bestimmt was. Fahre öfters mit Kollegen am Donnerstag ab Weingarten. Ansonsten halte dich an Speedy, Holzox, Teletubby und Haring - das sind die local heros ...



			
				alpglider schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich plane für den 20./21 8.  eine 2-Tages Tour im Schwarzwald. So in der Region Freudenstadt. Hat vieleicht jemand eine Idee wo es schöne Strecken zu finden gibt, oder will jemand mitfahren?
> 
> Gruß alpglider



Ein Fall für "cook"!


----------



## bluesky (8. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fall für "cook"!



der weilt mit gefährtin und nachwuchs im urlaub 

ich bin die offizielle vertretung   

naja nicht für freudenstadt aber für alles zwischen pforzheim, karlsruhe, wildbad, besenfeld, kaltenbronn usw.


----------



## Teletubby (8. August 2005)

ich binn momentan soweit außer gefecht rad und knie kaputt des mim rad wird morgen geklärt dem mim knie wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpglider (8. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht bestimmt was. Fahre öfters mit Kollegen am Donnerstag ab Weingarten. Ansonsten halte dich an Speedy, Holzox, Teletubby und Haring - das sind die local heros ...
> 
> Das wäre Klasse. Kannst hier noch mal posten, ob und wann du am Donnerstag fährst? Ich hätte dann bestimmt Zeit. Schöne Touren kenne ich ja schon zwischen Bruchsal und Weingarten, ich suche Halt ein paar Leute zum fahren und mal ein Bierchen trinken!
> 
> ...


----------



## schweffl (8. August 2005)

Hi @All,

Sorry wenn ich so reinplatze, aber als alter Heidelsheimer und Einer der 8-Jahre bei der  1. LL Div gedient hat  , kenne ich den Eichelberg und alles was so dazu gehört recht gut. Falls ihr Interesse habt, dann kommt doch einfach mal nach Bruchsal zum Kübelmarkt, da treffen wir uns jeden Samstag um 15:00 Uhr. Des weitern könnt ihr am 28.08.05 an unserer CTF, welche in Helmsheim startet, auch teilnehmen und einige der Euch bekannten/ unbekannten Trails fahren.

Nähere Info´s über den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## bluesky (9. August 2005)

alpglider schrieb:
			
		

> @bluesky
> Im Moment komme ich wohl nicht dazu  in dem genannten Gebiet zu fahren. Aber ich merk es mir und melde mich bei Gelegenheit. Oder hast du ein paar links auf Karten mit Touren oder GPS Logs? Ich versuch mich nämlich gerade am planen mit dem Rechner und magic maps.
> 
> Gruß alpglider



nee kann ich mit beidem nicht dienen ... aber seit der letzjährigen neuausschilderung des schwarzwaldvereins brauchst du das auch nicht mehr ... jeder noch so kleine weg ist markiert und jede distanz steht dabei ..


----------



## holzox1 (9. August 2005)

schweffl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @All,
> Des weitern könnt ihr am 28.08.05 an unserer CTF, welche in Helmsheim startet, auch teilnehmen und einige der Euch bekannten/ unbekannten Trails fahren.


Jep, ein paar Leute vom Skiclub Stabil Weingarten und ich sind dabei, war letztes Jahr schon eine super Tour. Freuen uns schon.

Wegen kleiner Feierabendtour könntet ihr ja mal nen Termin ausmachen, bin diese Woche schwer im Stress, wenn´s terminlich bei mir reinpasst bin ich dabei.
Also postet mal, wann es losgeht.
Happy Holy Trails


----------



## holzox1 (10. August 2005)

Urlaubszeit oder was ?
Also ich bin heute ab 19 Uhr mit einer Gruppe unterwegs. Welche Gegend weiss ich noch nicht genau. Denke aber es wird in Richtung St.Michel und Arconhill gehen. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Bitte das Servus sagen nicht vergessen unterwegs, wir sind ja alle Mtb´r.  

Happy Trails !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2005)

Ich werde heute abend an meiner Bremse basteln, würde aber gerne nä. Donnerstag (18.08.) mal wieder rund um den Mont St. Michel rumgurken.

Wer dann Böcke hat ...


----------



## speedygonzales (11. August 2005)

nicht Urlaub..  Stress ohne ende, aber jetzt geht es wieder 

Muss mal wieder fahren bevor die Trails zuwachsen   

also wer, wann, wo?


----------



## holzox1 (15. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> würde aber gerne nä. Donnerstag (18.08.) mal wieder rund um den Mont St. Michel rumgurken.


bin leider am Donnerstag schon im Wochenendstress  (wie das klingt).
Fahre am Freitagmorgen übers Wochenende nach Magdeburg, da muss ich bis dahin noch einige Sachen erledigen. Denke mal das der ein oder andere noch auftaucht und mitfährt. Wenn´s zeitlich reicht bin ich dabei, ich lese mit und weiss Bescheid wann ihr losfahrt.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. August 2005)

Kann/will heute abend (vielleicht so 18:15) jemand mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzox1 (18. August 2005)

Wollen tu ich schon, aber leider reicht es wie schon angekündigt nicht. Das wird ja immer schlimmer, hab eigentlich immer weniger Zeit will aber immer mehr machen. Naja, wünsch euch viel Spass. Die Trails sind trocken und gut befahrbar, nur an einer Stelle am Arconhill muss man ausweichen wegen umgefallener Bäume. Kein Problem rechts runter in die Hohl, links und dem Weg linksrum folgen. 
Happy Trails


----------



## speedygonzales (18. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Kann/will heute abend (vielleicht so 18:15) jemand mitfahren?



wo ist euren Startpunkt? vielleicht schaffe ich es zeitlich..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. August 2005)

Wo könntest du denn hinkommen?


----------



## speedygonzales (18. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wo könntest du denn hinkommen?



also die Gegend um Untergrombach/Bruchsal/oder den Übliche Treff wäre ok, Weingarten wäre mir zu weit, nicht wegen der Entfernung, sondern weil ich mit dem Rad zu euch fahre und noch etwas kondition für die Trails übrig haben sollte


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. August 2005)

speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> also die Gegend um Untergrombach/Bruchsal/oder den Übliche Treff wäre ok,



Wo ist denn der übliche Treff? Wie wäre es dann in UGBach? Wenn ja, wo dort? Bin mit dem Auto unterwegs ...


----------



## speedygonzales (18. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn der übliche Treff? Wie wäre es dann in UGBach? Wenn ja, wo dort? Bin mit dem Auto unterwegs ...



magst Du die Übliche "Haaring-Hausrunde"(tm)  fahren? dann könnten wir uns auf dem Parkplatz am Katzenberg treffen (da wo wie uns mal vor 3 Monate getroffen haben) oder in Untergrombach, da fahre ich eh richtung Parkplatz vorbei (komme aus Graben-Neudorf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. August 2005)

Nö, kann ruhig Freistil sein. Und wo doch der Haring nicht dabei ist ...

Schlag' einfach Treffpunkt vor, der dir entegen kommt und wo ich parken kann! Ist Uhrzeit okay?


----------



## speedygonzales (18. August 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, kann ruhig Freistil sein. Und wo doch der Haring nicht dabei ist ...Schlag' einfach Treffpunkt vor, der dir entegen kommt und wo ich parken kann! Ist Uhrzeit okay?



Uhrzeit ist ok, also treffen wir uns dann an der Kreuzung B3/Michaelsberg in Untergrombach, an der Ampel, schattige Parkplätze  sind dort wenn Du von der B3 aus KA kommst, links von der Ampel (richtung Bagersee)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. August 2005)

gebongt!


----------



## Teletubby (24. September 2005)

hi wir treffe uns heute um 14.00 am parkplatz b3 (grötzingen -weingarten) für ne gemütliche runde wer lust hat soll einfach kommen


----------



## speedygonzales (31. Oktober 2005)

huhu!

was ist aus der Brusler Fraktion geworden? Winterschlaf? habe gestern beim schönsten Wetter die Trails unsicher gemacht, und alle Strecken für mich allein gehabt , es gab nicht mal mehr spuren von anderen zu sehen..


----------



## Teletubby (31. Oktober 2005)

siehe :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=190775
sorry aber vorerst hab ich anderes zu tun und nebenher hab ich nächste wochen noch tehoretische Gesellenprüfung
sonst wär ich sofort dabei


----------



## le duy nhut (1. November 2005)

Wenn ich das nächste mal vor Ort bin, werde ich mal ein paar Fotos schiessen.....


----------



## holzox1 (1. November 2005)

Jep, bin auch wieder da. Hab ein paar familiäre Prob´s hinter mir. Werd jetzt wieder voll einsteigen, die Muskeln müssen wieder an etwas gewöhnt werden. Morgen starte ich den ersten Nightride, da sind wir 4 - 5 Mtb´ler. Dann werde ich wieder voll auf den Trails unterwegs sein, sofern die Arbeit es zulässt. Können uns ja mal verabreden, brauch aber noch 2-3 Wochen um meine Kondition wieder herzustellen.
happy trails


----------



## 1sepp1 (1. November 2005)

hi

mich würde interessieren um wieviel uhr und wo startet ihr zum nightride und wo geht es hin?

danke und grüsse

sepp


----------



## holzox1 (3. November 2005)

Hallo sepp,
tut mir leid, hab deinen post eben erst gesehen. Wir waren in der Gegend um Weingarten unterwegs, war nicht schlecht. Wenn wir wieder starten meld ich mich rechtzeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (3. November 2005)

holzox1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich wieder voll auf den Trails unterwegs sein, sofern die Arbeit es zulässt. Können uns ja mal verabreden, brauch aber noch 2-3 Wochen um meine Kondition wieder herzustellen.



fein, fast alle wieder da!  Die Trails in Bruchsal sind voll
mit Herbstblätter, da fährt man fast blind runter, einige versteckte
Baumwurzel / Fahrrinnen sorgen für den benötigte Adrenalin/Herzinfarkt 

speedy (der eine neue Kette braucht)


----------



## iTom (5. November 2005)

speedygonzales schrieb:
			
		

> fein, fast alle wieder da!  Die Trails in Bruchsal sind voll
> mit Herbstblätter, da fährt man fast blind runter, einige versteckte
> Baumwurzel / Fahrrinnen sorgen für den benötigte Adrenalin/Herzinfarkt
> 
> speedy (der eine neue Kette braucht)



...und frisch gefällte Bäume sind auch toll...


----------

